

Why is iTunes not open-source? - thedigitalengel

I would really, really like to see Linux run iTunes, not because it is an incredible music player (frankly, I find my MPM / ncmcpp stack better) but because it is how an iPod is best managed.<p>I fail to understand why iTunes not yet open-source. I mean, it is understandable for software like Microsoft Office and Adobe Photoshop - the company is charging so much per copy and will not be able to continue to do so once the source is publicly available, but how does it make sense for software like iTunes? Unless I'm mistaken, open-sourcing software should benefit users (by improving the software quality), hackers (duh!) and the company (a community). Is there something fundamental I'm missing?<p>This is not just limited to big companies. Floola is another (incidentally) iPod management software which is freeware but not open-source.
======
michael_dorfman
_Is there something fundamental I'm missing?_

Sure looks like it to me.

Steve Jobs is well-known for being fanatical about his desire to carefully
control the Apple user experience.

What would possible lead him to hand over control over one of his flagships?
What advantage would he (or his shareholders) get from it?

If he wants to improve the software quality of iTunes, he certainly has the
resources to do that, without relying on volunteers.

I don't think he's particularly interested in helping you to manage your iPod
via Linux. In fact, all things considered, he'd prefer it if the desire to
manage your iPod effectively led you to purchase a Mac.

------
amatheus
I think he simply doesn't see any real benefits (for Apple) in open sourcing
it. Surely the occasional geek will benefit, but there simply isn't that much
market pressure for Apple to feel the need, neither other benefits, like it
gets with the open source darwin.

The fundamental thing I think you're missing is that the assertion that open
source benefits users, hacker and the company is not undisputed. Apple's
stance on the matter, for example, are almost the opposite; for Apple it may
benefit hackers, but it's bad for users (who may suffer unneeded complexity
and confusion) and it's bad for Apple; at the least, it's a distraction and
waste of resources to release an open-source version with the polish it ought
to take, at the worst it may enable things Apple wouldn't want, like
facilitating competitor's devices ability to fake as an iPod.

Not that I think Jobs is actively thinking about it, I'm pretty sure something
like this doesn't crosses his mind. If asked maybe he would say 'go get
another mp3 player then, or use Windows/Mac OS X'.

By the way I'm not saying I think Apple is right or wrong, just saying what I
think are it's motives.

------
dulipak
Apple wants to control everything that you install, read, or listen on your
devices. Open up the source will only let people find a way to bypass their
restriction rules. It's all about monopolizing the market.

------
nudge
If it were open source, Apple would lose control. As it stands, you can only
transfer songs to Apple products (iPod, iPhone), and you can only access the
iTunes music store. So Apple would probably lose money by open sourcing
iTunes. Perhaps, anyway - it's a possible explanation.

------
silvestrov
iTunes contains code that must be kept secret, i.e. encryption of audio
streams to Airport Express, embedding user-info in mp4 files bought from the
iTunes Store, communication and authentication of connected iPods/iPhones.

So a fully open source iTunes for Linux would only be half-working: no updates
of iPods, no buying from iTunes Store, etc.

------
rmc
OSX is a compeditor to Linux. Why would Apple help a compeditor like that?

~~~
napierzaza
They do for windows. They haven't forced people to have a Mac to work with an
iPod since the second generation iPod that used USB instead of firewire only.

They would suppose Linux if :

A. they could sell songs to you B. it would make you buy and iPod

They aren't telling everyone who wants an iPhone that they better go get a Mac
Mini if they want to sync it.

Linux is a marginal OS and unfortunately gets little attention in general (aka
from almost everyone). So I suppose the DIY ethic of linux programming will
hopefully come up with a functional DIY solution to this problem.

